#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Сдерживание эмоций

## Алексей Самохин

Добрый день.

Во время общения или даже просто находясь рядом с близкими очень часто возникает напряжение. По понятным причинам свои негативные эмоции я стараюсь не выражать. Я отслеживаю моменты раздражения и подавляю негатив внутри себя. Я так поступаю с самого детства. 

Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению. Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри. 

У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?

----------

Шуньяананда (23.10.2018)

----------


## Svarog

Привет! Зависит от того, какие методы ты готов практиковать: отречение, трансформацию, освобождение и т.п.

PS и мне кажется, лучше с такими вопросами к Учителю. Просто обычно они видят  нас гораздо лучше чем мы сами.

----------

Gregory (06.08.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Проследите за тем, из чего возникает напряжение и позвольте ему раствориться в том же самом, из чего оно возникает. Ничего не будет копиться, и ничего не надо будет никуда выплёскивать.

Если же уже накопилось, делайте Ваджрасаттву, замечательно устраняет все негативные эмоции, чтобы их не копить.

----------

Gregory (06.08.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), Сергей Ч (05.07.2011), ТаТая (23.03.2020)

----------


## AndyZ

В процессе медитации мы должны осознавать наши мысли и потом их "отпускать" возвращаясь к дыханию. Поступайте точно также и с эмоциями – отслеживайте их и возвращайтесь к данному моменту или дыханию. У меня лично, иногда в процессе медитации такие негативные эмоции всплывают на поверхность, я с ними поступаю точно так же – замечаю, отслеживаю и возвращаюсь к дыханию. Мне кажется, таким способом негативные эмоции не накапливаются а растворяются там же откуда и пришли.

----------

Sam (17.07.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), ТаТая (23.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Zom

От самого Будды:

1. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
2. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Chhyu Dorje (06.07.2011), Ittosai (06.07.2011), Joy (05.07.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.07.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), Дордже (06.07.2011), Сергей Ч (05.07.2011), Федор Ф (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (06.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению.


Не приводит - это миф.

----------

Ersh (18.07.2011), Sam (17.07.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## DinDin

Развивайте бодхичитту

----------

Sam (17.07.2011), Пема Дролкар (06.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Благодарю!!

----------


## Бо

В чем причина негативных эмоций? Почему вы злитесь? Почему вы испытываете страх? Почему вы беспокоитесь? Откуда скука? Откуда тоска?

Они возникают из привязанности, из желания быть и желания владеть. Пытаться подавлять эмоции все равно что положить камень на траву для того чтобы она перестала расти, когда камень убирают - она снова начинает расти. Когда кто-то разбивает вашу любимую кружку, когда лишают того, к чему привязаны - вы злитесь, когда вы считаете, что ваша кружка изначально разбита - вы уже не беспокоитесь от того, когда она разбивается по настоящему. Настоящее спокойствие возникает вместе с мудростью.

Подробней здесь.

----------

Gregory (06.08.2011), Won Soeng (05.07.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), Анастасия Уткина (23.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Добрый день.
> 
> Во время общения или даже просто находясь рядом с близкими очень часто возникает напряжение. По понятным причинам свои негативные эмоции я стараюсь не выражать. Я отслеживаю моменты раздражения и подавляю негатив внутри себя. Я так поступаю с самого детства. 
> 
> Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению. Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри. 
> 
> У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?


Ответ Его Святейшества Далай-ламы на подобный вопрос:



> _― Ваши слова о необходимости контролировать свои эмоции на Западе могут воспринять как совет их сдерживать или подавлять. Как выполнять эту практику с легким сердцем?
> 
> Совершенно верно, подавление эмоций может оказывать на нас пагубное, разрушительное воздействие, в особенности если чувство обиды или гнева связаны с полученным в прошлом болезненным переживанием. При таких обстоятельствах проявление эмоции может означать освобождение от нее. На этот случай есть тибетская поговорка: «Если морская раковина засорилась, нужно дунуть как следует, чтобы вычистить гниль». 
> 
> Буддизм согласен с тем, что некоторые формы эмоций, связанные с неприятными переживаниями прошлого, лучше выплеснуть наружу. Однако если брать шире, то в буддийском учении утверждается, что чем больше мы потакаем отрицательным эмоциям, таким как гнев и ненависть, тем сильнее они становятся.
> 
> Если вы не отдаете себе отчета в их разрушительной природе, считаете их естественными свойствами человеческой психики, которые то возникают, то исчезают, и позволяете им проявляться бесконтрольно, то, потворствуя отрицательным эмоциям, вы тем самым усиливаете в себе склонность к эмоциональным выплескам. Если же вы ясно видите заложенный в них разрушительный потенциал, то уже одно это заставит вас дистанцироваться от них. И тогда постепенно они начнут терять свою власть над вами._

----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2011), Svarog (05.07.2011), Won Soeng (05.07.2011), Zom (05.07.2011), Алексей Самохин (05.07.2011), Антончик (23.10.2018), Доня (23.10.2018), Дордже (06.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2011), Патрик (26.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (06.07.2011), Шуньшунь (25.10.2018)

----------


## ullu

> Добрый день.
> 
> Во время общения или даже просто находясь рядом с близкими очень часто возникает напряжение. По понятным причинам свои негативные эмоции я стараюсь не выражать. Я отслеживаю моменты раздражения и подавляю негатив внутри себя. Я так поступаю с самого детства. 
> 
> Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению. Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри. 
> 
> У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?


Можно попробовать понять, что все люди вокруг вас пусты от тех характеристик, которые вы им присваиваете и следовательно не имеют способности оправдывать ваши ожидания относительно них.
Постарайтесь не приписывать людям качеств, которыми они не обладают и на которые вы рассчитываете, и вдруг не получаете.
Поймите, что все существа находятся в состоянии неведения, поэтому все их действия неумелые. Нет никакой возможности опереться на существ, блуждающих в сансаре. 
Конечно, когда вы пытаетесь это сделать, то за этим следует разочарование, вам кажется что другие ведут себя "не так как надо". Но они как раз ведут себя в полном соответствии со своим состоянием . А их состояние это омраченность неведением, страстью и гневом. 
Попробуйте это глубоко понять.
Хотя мы и приписываем близким людям абсолютное свойство некого блага, дарованного свыше - понимать, быть поддержкой, вести себя так, или так...в общем как-то положительно вести себя по отношению к нам, на самом деле близкие люди это не некое благо, а результат нашей кармы, он не обязан быть благим.
Что накопили, то и получили.

И постарайтесь искать опору не в сансарных существах, а в Трех Драгоценностях. 
это мое имхо.

----------

AndyZ (06.07.2011), Vladiimir (06.07.2011), Won Soeng (05.07.2011), Алексей Е (05.07.2011), Алексей Самохин (06.07.2011), Надежда Аникина (21.08.2011), Оскольд (06.07.2011), Тао (19.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, проще сказать - не ждите от других, чтобы они были такими, какими Вы их хотите видеть. Вы раздражаетесь на них в-основном поэтому, - только потому, что они не соответствуют Вашим представлениям о том, какими они должны быть. Говорят не то, делают не то, реагируют не так, к Вам относятся не так, и прочее. А они смотрят на Вас и считают, что ВЫ НЕ ТАКОЙ, каким должны быть в идеале. Они могут ошибаться. Но и ВЫ можете вполне ошибаться на их счет. И думать о них хуже, чем они того заслуживают. 

Надо постепенно превратиться из обвинителя в адвоката каждого, кто рядом. И обратить внимание на его положительные стороны. Тоесть, встать на его позицию и понять, почему он поступает так, а не иначе. И что можно сделать, чтобы это изменить. Если Вы займете ум подобными размышлениями - раздражению не останется места. Например, если Выша мама сердится на Вас, что Вы ей уделяете недостаточно внимания - в ее словах вполне может быть доля правды. И надо в первую очередь поискать в себе, - а все ли ВЫ САМИ сделали правильно по отношению к другим?

Думаю, надо воспринимать свою реакцию с некоторой долей юмора. А также научиться напрямую рассматривать Ваше раздражение и четко находить ПРИЧИНУ, по которой оно возникло. Когда есть подобная осознанность, раздражительности меньше.

Также надо понимать, что другие - это в какой-то степени ВАШЕ ОТРАЖЕНИЕ. Чем настороженнее Вы относитесь к людям, тем им труднее быть с Вами открытыми и доброжелательными. Они ведь хорошо чувствуют, что Вы еле сдерживаетесь. Поменяйте СВОЕ ЛИЦО и свое отношение к ним. Откройтесь навстречу первым. Улыбайтесь чаще, скажите каждому что-то доброе и хорошее. СДЕЛАЙТЕ что-то, что им бы пригодилось. Хотя бы мысленно пожелайте им быть счастливыми и избавиться от проблем.  Например, от хмурости и раздражительности Алексея Самохина :Wink:

----------

Алексей Самохин (06.07.2011), Надежда Аникина (21.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2011), Шуньшунь (25.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Добрый день.
> 
> Во время общения или даже просто находясь рядом с близкими очень часто возникает напряжение. По понятным причинам свои негативные эмоции я стараюсь не выражать. Я отслеживаю моменты раздражения и подавляю негатив внутри себя. Я так поступаю с самого детства. 
> 
> Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению. Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри. 
> 
> У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?


Трудно понять, что значит "нереальность личности". Трудно обнаружить, что все называемое "я" - всего лишь изменчивая совокупность привязанностей. Еще труднее представить, что все совокупности, подобные "я", но которые не "я" - лишь совокупности привязанностей, причем вовсе не каких-то "чужих" привязанностей. Трудно признать, что привязанности безличны. 

Когда рождается хотя бы интеллектуальное понимание, доверие, что во всех наблюдаемых сменах признаков (дхарм), которые интерпретируются в сложный и насыщенный мир, как в картинках на экране монитора, нет никаких обособленных объектов или субъектов, то степень привязанности к любым совокупностям дхарм начинает снижаться. Есть привязанности, которые так просто не сдаются. Другие миры сансары из-за этих групп привязанностей обнаружить не удается, потому что признаки, конструирующие группы привязанности других миров не вызывают жажды или отвращения, игнорируются, не формируют конструкций. Но после разрушения основных совокупностей происходит глубокое разочарование в них и тогда могут обнаружиться другие привязанности, что влечет рождение в других мирах.

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Благодарю ,друзья!

----------


## Sam

Если же уже накопилось, делайте Ваджрасаттву, замечательно устраняет все негативные эмоции, чтобы их не копить. 

А у меня от Ваджрасаттвы наоборот, всмысле чистит он меня нехило :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Azzey

> Если же уже накопилось, делайте Ваджрасаттву, замечательно устраняет все негативные эмоции, чтобы их не копить.


А еще Нендро. Неистово. Лучше 3 раза в сутки. И выброс агрессии, и польза здровью, и очистка негативной кармы.  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Во время общения или даже просто находясь рядом с близкими очень часто возникает напряжение.


Вы знаете причины этого ? Вы хотите бороться с последствиями, но сначала узнайте причины




> ...По понятным причинам свои негативные эмоции я стараюсь не выражать..


Почему ? потому что когда-то была навязана установка быть вежливым, «воспитанным мальчиком», не так ли ?



> ... Я так поступаю с самого детства...


Но чувствуете ли вы себя счастливым, свободным при этом ?
Не отрицаете ли себя тем самым, не давая себе права на самовыражение ?




> ...Я отслеживаю моменты раздражения и подавляю негатив внутри себя.


А вы можете отследить, при возникновении раздражения, свою отдельность, свою свободу от него ? вы ведь не обязаны захватываться своей реакцией ? )
А если вы увидите свою свободу – реакция исчезнет сама, мгновенно ! ))




> ... Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению. Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри.


А ведь это идет с детства, 
наверняка у вас есть какие-нибудь хронические проблемы с горлом, легкими или голосом?




> ...Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри.


Так можно и до рака дойти, и это не преувеличение, многие серьезные хронические заболевания, значительно сокращающие жизнь человека, начинаются от накопления негативной реакции в себе – тело просто отражает что происходит в уме человека.




> ... У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?


Буддийских советов много дали выше,
Поэтому скажу обыденный: остановитесь внутри себя и выдохните, просто выдохните. Если ушло не полностью – выдохните еще раз )

----------

Алексей Самохин (20.07.2011), Антончик (23.10.2018)

----------


## ullu

Займитесь Янтра-йогой ещё. Или вам обязательно нужно что-то, для гармонизации энергии, потому что если вы не умеете нормально работать с эмоциями, то это обязательно отразится на теле и будете болеть.
Хотя бы постарайтесь выполнять очистительные дыхания по чаще.

Можно ещё уходить туда, где нет людей, и высказывать все, что накопилось. Сбрасывать напряжение не причиняя при этом людям огорчения своими словами. 
А когда напряжение ослабнет, то заметить , что ситуация не такая однобокая, как видится, у нее много граней, много сторон. И потом когда мы смотрим с разных сторон на ситуацию, то возникают разные понимания, и они помогают не так остро реагировать на ситуацию, не увлекаться ей сразу же, а замечать как возникает негативное напряжение, распознавать его как движение и не вовлекаться в него, как во что-то очень конкретное.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2011)

----------


## Anthony

> (удалено)



хахахахаааапхп

----------


## Антончик

> Не приводит - это миф.


нудануда, ещё скажите не бывает психосоматики или неврозов из-за подавленных или вытесненных эмоций

----------

Anthony (24.10.2018), Шуньяананда (23.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

а вообще по идее бы можно просто начать разбираться с тем откуда и почему это всё, и что можно сделать, тогда все эти детские травмы и прочие особенности восприятия можно проработать и решить проблему )
для этого есть психотерапевты, которые помогают людям раскопать такие темы

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Добрый день.
> 
> Во время общения или даже просто находясь рядом с близкими очень часто возникает напряжение. По понятным причинам свои негативные эмоции я стараюсь не выражать. Я отслеживаю моменты раздражения и подавляю негатив внутри себя. Я так поступаю с самого детства. 
> 
> Но подавление эмоций внутри себя приводит к их накоплению. Меня постоянно как буд-то что-то съедает изнутри. 
> 
> У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?


ламрим
У Польстеров очень хорошо показана Ретрофлексия,как подавление эмоций
http://stomfaq.ru/irvin-polester-mir...v2/index6.html

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а вообще по идее бы можно просто начать разбираться с тем откуда и почему это всё, и что можно сделать, тогда все эти детские травмы и прочие особенности восприятия можно проработать и решить проблему )
> для этого есть психотерапевты, которые помогают людям раскопать такие темы


Проработка детских травм не приводит к эффективному лечению приступов гнева, а вот осознанность и рефрейминг ситуации эффективно снижают частоту возникновения негативных эмоций.

----------

Ersh (23.03.2020)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Проработка детских травм не приводит к эффективному лечению приступов гнева, а вот осознанность и рефрейминг ситуации эффективно снижают частоту возникновения негативных эмоций.


детская психическая травма-не дали сладкого или спалили хату=эквивалент.а как Вы собираетесь работать с оной и ее прорабатывать без осознанности .В литературе миллионы примеров помощи людям этой методой.
 но если всех выстроить и "проработать ДТ"-то сами понимаете... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Антончик

> Проработка детских травм не приводит к эффективному лечению приступов гнева, а вот осознанность и рефрейминг ситуации эффективно снижают частоту возникновения негативных эмоций.


1. у гнева есть причины, и сответственно их можно проработать, уменьшив как частоту возникновения, так и все остальные эффекты связанные с этим
2. сдерживание гнева вредно, и нужно искать какие-то способы выразить его (каким-то приемлемым спосбоом, только у человека который паталогически сдерживает как правило сильно искажено ощущение того, что приемлемо/неприемлемо и тд).
3. под психотерапией я понимаю её в широком смысле, не только фрейдовскую, а все современные подходы, и в том числе рефрейминг (относящийся к НЛП), который вы упомянули

Есть пара книжек, которые можно посоветовать на эту тему с чего начать, но реальную работу с терапевтом книжки всё ранво не заменят:
* Язык жизни. Ненасильственное общение.
* Хватит быть славным парнем.

Если речь про проблемы с пассивно-агрессивным поведением в окружении, и вашей реакцией на него, то есть такая книжка, которая в частности про это:
* Вся фигня - от мозга?! Простая психосоматика для сложных граждан.

----------


## Анастасия Уткина

Мне помогает осознание причин, которые приводят к негативным эмоциям. Достаточно задать себе простой вопрос: почему я сейчас это чувствую? Ну и я не думаю, что психосоматика - следствие "подавленных" эмоций. На мой взгляд, это как раз следствие активно проживаемых интенсивных эмоций. Человеку может казаться, что он эмоции подавил, но на самом деле он просто не замечает, как продолжает думать о своей проблеме и на фоновом уровне испытывать определённые чувства. Неудивительно, что такое сильное напряжение сказывается на работе всего организма.

----------

ТаТая (23.03.2020)

----------


## Велесе

> Мне помогает осознание причин, которые приводят к негативным эмоциям. Достаточно задать себе простой вопрос: почему я сейчас это чувствую? Ну и я не думаю, что психосоматика - следствие "подавленных" эмоций. На мой взгляд, это как раз следствие активно проживаемых интенсивных эмоций. Человеку может казаться, что он эмоции подавил, но на самом деле он просто не замечает, как продолжает думать о своей проблеме и на фоновом уровне испытывать определённые чувства. Неудивительно, что такое сильное напряжение сказывается на работе всего организма.


Не надо ничего подавлять, нужно давать эмоциям течь не застаиваясь и вытекать наружу и никакой психосоматики. Напряжение случается, когда что-то пытаешься придавить, оно копится и случается взрыв. И лучше бы, если бы оно тонкой струйкой выходило наружу, чем разорвало человека изнутри к чертям собачьим.

----------


## Анастасия Уткина

Не думаю, что эмоции "копятся". Да и "придавить" их вряд ли возможно. Хотя можно себя убедить в том, что ты их подавил. На самом деле они либо есть, либо нет. Просто обычно человек свои чувства не слышит и не хочет видеть своё реальное состояние. А взрыв случается тогда, когда ресурсы организма уже полностью израсходованы из-за этого постоянного напряжения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Добрый день.
>  ...
> У меня возник такой вопрос : как без причинения вреда окружающим выплёскивать из себя негативные эмоции чтобы их не копить?


Сменить обстановку, переехать в другой город. Зачастую новые задачи позволяют отдохнуть от кучи накопленных автоматизмов.

----------


## Патрик

Пребывать в ТАКОМ Театре абсурда, как сансара-уже подвиг.)ИМХО. То, что мы как-то во всем этом умудряемся существовать, уже повод себя уважать.ИМХО. Мы то и дело, с разной периодичностью, попадаем в сансаре в любые экстремальные ситуации. И тут уж как получается, если есть возможность не огорчать других, лучше использовать ее. Если не получилось-не судить себя, ни в коем случае не надо становиться рабами чувства вины. Это неконструктивно. Обычно ведет к еще худшим последствиям. Но все таки нам повезло. У нас под рукой Учения Будд. 
Можно продолжать пробовать использовать их. Даже если уже надоели). И то не трагедия, можно попытаться как-то встряхнуть себя(разумно). Но когда не получается, впадать в панику-только хуже делать. Пробовать снова. :Smilie:  Может иногда и просто к психотерапевту сходить(почему нет-то?) Это, все, правда, иногда так сложно, не знаю что и сказать) Нас никто не заставляет подавлять негативные эмоции. Мы сами решаем, что нам надо и почему нам это надо. Потому что все равно за все расплачиваемся. Сегодня мир, имхо, настолько бушует эмоциями,(что уже сильно тошнит от этого))), что иногда и правда сложно что-то. И спокойных и умиротворенных сегодня, вдруг оказывается, не все-то и любят. Представлять других призраками, иллюзиями, отражениями... (Примерно такими о которых говорится в школьных учебниках биологии) кому-то, может, поможет стать спокойнее и добрее к другим, а кого-то, вдруг еще больше собьет с толку, сделает еще более эгоистичными и эгоцентричными... не знаю, в конце концов. Считать эмоции драмой вроде тоже как-то... может деморализовать. Но я уверен, можно пробовать что-то делать, уменьшать деструктив, каждому с помощью тех методов, которые они выбрали.

----------


## Патрик

Можно пытаться представлять себя на месте граждан, у которых под рукой вообще никаких методов, им-то каково?

----------


## Патрик

Если уж речь о психотерапевтах... ИМХО, психотерапевт Михаил Лабковский любопытный чувак. Понятно, наверно, не истина в последней инстанции. Ознакомиться можно в ютубе.

----------

